# anxiety after stopping the birthcontrol pill and IBS D



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

Does any one have any info about this? I'm an IBS D sufferer and I just stopped taking the birthcontrol pill 5 days ago and now for the last two days my heart wont stop pounding and my anxiety is kicking in, and now I'm having D. I'm on 40 mg of Paxil a day and have been fine till now. Does going of the pill make your hormones out of wack? Thanks for listening.Kelly


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Kelly-Why are you going off the pill?I went back on after a few months off in the summer.My periods caused so much pain,that i had to go back on it.I just picked a different brand because i was getting migrains from the other one.-Wendi-


----------



## thunderhill (Jun 17, 2002)

For me, the pill changes my moods significantly, and it does change your hormonal flow,so I think you feeling anxious could have something to do with that. Do you have something else to take while you level out - like Xanax? Heart pounding anxiety is awful







, I've been there! I personally think your hormones will even out in time, but perhaps it wouldn't hurt to give your doctor's office a call.


----------



## stylegirl (Dec 13, 2002)

I stopped taking the pill to try and get pregnant but I also stopped taking my anti anxiety meds so I am not sure what caused the problems. I was getting really bad d and anxiety though, so I decided to go back on my meds and the pill for at least a few months. Why did you stop taking the pill???- if it wasn't to get pregnant- try an antianxiety drug like paxil. I am on something called anafranil and it is amazing, which is not a good thing because I want to get pregnant but at the same time really hate being off this drug!!!It helps so much with the anxiety attacks and d. Anxiety and Ibs stink!!! Good luck and feel better!!!!


----------



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks to all of you for your response. I went off the pill to try and get pregnant. And of course I am waiting about 3 months before doing so. I am taking my paxil wich is supposed to help my anxiety. But hopefully my hormones will get back on track. I'm glad to know that I'm not alone with this. Maybe the doctor can up my dosage on the paxil for a while. Kelly


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Pokeytoe-Don't you have to go off paxil if you plan to get pregnant?It took me 1 month to taper off paxil and 3 months of withdrawls.It was horrible for me and the mood swings were so bad.My doctor told me whatever you do,do not get pregnant on paxil,it causes birth defects.


----------



## possum (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Kelly, This is my first post, so I hope I don't screw it up. Anytime you withdraw or add a hormone to the body, you put yourself "out of balance", so to speak, at least for a little while. As you know, that leaves us IBS'ers particularly vulnerable. I have read recently that SSRI's can cause extreme reactions in IBS-D people. I was on Zoloft (some extreme life stressors going on with me) and my IBS kicked in big-time for the first time in 10 years. I stopped taking it after two weeks, but am still having early a.m. bouts 3 or 4 times...then I use Levsin to control it the rest of the day. But guess what? I am being plagued by anxiety. It's from a lot of fears and things, but it sure is keeping the IBS going. I have also been using Ativan (small doses) to try and take the edge off. Good luck!possum


----------



## stylegirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi again!!I just went to my Dr to talk about this very thing- being on paxil during pregnancy. I live near NYC so my Dr is concidered a top expert in this field. He said that there have been a lot of studies on paxil and pregnancy and that paxil is one of the "safer" drugs. Unfortuneately, the drug I am currently on, and which I have had great results with , is not! I am thinking of switching over to paxil myself. My Dr does not suggest that I stay on paxil during pregnancy but he feels that if I am very, very anxious I could be on it and then stop as soon as I get pregnant. I am actually taking a few months to settle down after an unbelievably difficult yr in 2002. It is a hard decision- I know the ideal is to be drug free when getting pregnant but terrible anxiety can't be good either. I personally know people who have been on paxil and got pregnant and who have beautiful, healthy children. Well, just thought I would add my two cents. I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## moneeky (Jan 22, 2003)

Hi everyone, I went off the pill back in Sept as I wanted to get pregnant. My IBS-D symptoms and anxiety got worse. I used to take celexa for IBS and anxiety but had been off it a year. I recently had an IBS meltdown, complete with d and gut spasms galore! Horrible stuff!After much research about the ssri's and pregnancy I found that there was alot of evidence emerging that shows many of the ssri's are safe during pregnancy. So, I went on zoloft for one week. That went very bad as my symptoms became extreme as did my anxiety levels. My doc put me back on celexa and prescribed robinul an antispasmodic.I'm taking the celexa nightly and the robinul (which seems to be the most effective gut despasmer thus far) when needed. The hard part in all this is my husband and I finally had to decide (admit, honestly) the best thing for me right now is to put off pregnancy. I need to get a handle on the IBS and anxiety thing best I can, before I try and embark on that journey. My doc told me because of malpractice suits, GYN's will not recommend practically any drugs during pregnancy for fear of being sued by the parents (there has been cases of such occuring,so they have good reason for not doing so). There is always a small occurance of birth defects during pregnancy, no matter what a women does or doesn't do during pregnancy.When my husband and I decide it time to try and get pregnant again, I will have to make the decision of whats best for me and my baby in regards to the meds. My GYN wants me to be off meds completely in the first trimester. We shall see how I do when the time comes. The evidence is pretty overwhelming that if I do need it, I can stay on the type of ssri I am on during pregnancy (there is evidence on zoloft,celexa,paxil and prozac and older tca's).Hang in there and for information regarding the ad's do some searches on the web. Look up Motherrisk in Canada. They have many credible studies published on ssri's and the fact that no increased birth defects were experienced against groups not on ssri's. There is even a follow up study on children up to the age of 7 whose moms took ssris through out pregnancy and the data is very encouraging.If I can be of any support please let me know. I am just trying to come out of the same situation you find yourself in, so I understand completely.Wishing you relief, Monique.


----------



## stylegirl (Dec 13, 2002)

Monique,Sounds like you and I went through a similar experience, unfortuneately mine was compounded by a miscarriage which really sent me over the edge!!! My ibs got crazy and then just for fun I had to deal with anxiety and depression over the lose of my child-not great. Anyway my husband and I are also putting a hold on getting pregnant. My problem is that I am 37 and feel that time clock ticking, plus everyone around me is either pregnant, trying to get pregnant or have little kids. I feel like a freak!!! It helps alot to hear I am not the only one going through this- take care!!!!


----------

